# Looking for a good dog ramp for F-150 truck`



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking for a ramp for my older dog who has hip issues, jumping in and out of the back of my truck is just too much to ask. I was hoping someone had purchased a good ramp, one that handles a large dog, which stores away (does not take up too much space), which can provide a smooth entry to the back of my truck. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Google, is your friend.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Uderstand Google is my friend, but I have seen many, many options but was hoping for some first hand opinions specific to a truck, rather than guessing & buying something based on a picture... I hate pictures...


----------



## Samg (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got a Pet Step folding ramp. It is very solid, it is a little bulky, but it is rated for 500 lbs.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.handiramp.com/Dog-Ramps/Dog-Ramps-Aluminum.htm

I've been using this aluminum ramp for several years. It is extremely well made and solid.

Buck


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lablover said:


> Google, is your friend.


Locating is one thing, valued opinions is another ;-)


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

We have this ramp for our dog truck. Love it. light weight, telescoping, but heavy duty.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3960704


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I've seen a lot of homemade ramps in use. You can buy the ramp kits and use whatever size boards you need to make the proper angle for your dog. Most of the ones I've seen are covered in carpet so the dog doesn't slip.


----------



## kiragyu (Aug 11, 2010)

im new here but couldnt you just make one out of 2 2x12 peices put together with 2x2s across it and underneath it just to make it sturdy and use it anyway and just have 2 eyelets with chains hooked to it and those hooked to the bottom of the tailgate


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Easy to use, sturdy, and great price:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC14360-Cat48086&topnav=


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Check this site out and find what you are looking for. 
www.discountramps.com


----------

